# My collection



## chrisantiss (Mar 4, 2007)

In this box ist mineralsshadow of Pure Luxe, TMM (Taylor), Cory, Fyrinnae, Bsb (Barefaceminerals).

here is greens






pink, white, rosè, purple, lila





Brown, beige, peach, black, silver and mixed color





Lipstick, Gloss, Lipliner





Brushes, Jars for MF and Blush, Concealer





Mac samples, shadesticks, Mac eyeshadow





minerals in blue and gold





eyeshadow brushes, minerals of Fyrinnae TKBTrading, TMM





eyeshadow-paletten





mascara, blush, mineralfoundation, liner, glitterliner


----------



## Kim. (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice collection, lots of variety. Is that storage chest thingie from IKEA?


----------



## Corien (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, that's a great collection!


----------



## n_c (Mar 4, 2007)

nice collection you got there!


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 4, 2007)

Not IKEA. ...ähm...i do not know , this is from Ebay.de


----------



## SHARKIA (Mar 4, 2007)

SWEET


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW!!! nice collection. now we know where you get all those looks from!


----------



## Kim. (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh I ment the wooden veener one not the plastic


----------



## mistella (Mar 5, 2007)

wow lots of stuff!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 5, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW im so glad u posted ur collection hon...i love how ur so organzied and everything is so prim and proper
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous collection...


----------



## stickles (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh man, I would totally love to rummage through your stash!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_Oh man, I would totally love to rummage through your stash!_

 
Haha! Same here! Nice stuff you got there.


----------



## wendywei85 (Mar 5, 2007)

>.< are you ever going to finish these before expiry date?


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 5, 2007)

I do not know. There is minerals and sampler.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 5, 2007)

Great Collection!
Where's that pink face brush from?
It's cute, I so want one


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 5, 2007)

pink face brush for blush from Yves Rocher.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 6, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## chelley (Mar 16, 2007)

that is ALOT!!! cool=)


----------

